# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My creepy first WILD experience

## Tiktaalik

So I had my first WILD recently and it was a rather surreal OBE experience. 

Im laying on my side after a long WBTB. I think about attempting a WILD but decide I need to catch some sleep as Ive been awake for a while. As I lay there I breath heavily to relax and try to keep my mind blank. I then notice my mind slipping and some Hypnagogia. Im very close and start to concentrate past the darkness of my closed eyes and just like that I can feel myself slipping into a dream. I dont feel any physical sensations I just feel my vision being sucked into the darkness. I then remember I want to have an out of body experience and try to imagine sitting up. I manage to do so and drag myself upward as if out of my body and it feels rather realistic and I hope I havent actually moved my real body in bed. I start rubbing my hands together in front of my eyes and it starts to feel realistic and I know Im in a dream. I am now in a replica of my bed room stood at the end of my bed. My vision is poor and blurry though and the room dark and I feel a little unstable almost like Im vibrating slightly. Knowing the dream could collapse at any moment I quickly go over to where I am laid asleep and see in the darkness the outline of my body. My vision is still poor but I look to see if its me laying in bed. It is! I can just make out my face and chin and Im laid on my side as I had been. I then touch my beard gently with my finger just to confirm its me and I am asleep. I then see my wife stirring beside me so I dash out of the bedroom before I wake her up. My vision is better now and I start walking downstairs when I hear my wife behind me. What are you doing? She says and is smiling at me. Im a little surprised she can see me and then remember this is a dream and its not really her. She follows me downstairs and we enter the living room. I then see Im naked and decide to go get dressed and run back upstairs and to the bedroom where my clothes are. I come to a halt when I reach the room and see the light is now on and my body that was asleep in bed is now crawling across the floor beside my bed in a rather creepy way. I watch confused as my body crawls slowly toward me, dragging its legs along the floor like some weird Gollum like creature that is struggling to walk. My face then looks up at me and I can see a rather angry expression. I dont look fully awake and have glazed over, dead eyes. Its rather disturbing to see especially since its so vivid and realistic in front of my eyes whilst Im lucid.  It reaches my legs and Im worried its going to suddenly lash out at me and attack. Then the dream ends. 

Analysis: 
So yeah, creepy stuff! I know it was only a dream and I dont actually believe I left my body or anything like that. It was a Wake induced lucid dream and I was fully aware of that throughout but my lucidity did dip here and there so at points I did appear to fall for the illusion and Believe I actually had left my body like when I thought it was weird my wife could see me and I didnt want to wake her. It was a perfect transition from awake to dream and my goal was to have an OBE experience and see my body in bed. It was very surreal and realistic. Then it got so weird When I saw my body crawling towards me. It genuinely startled me in the dream and I had no idea I was about to see that. It must have been my hazy subconscious minds way of interpreting leaving my body as some sort of horrible act against nature and is why my body acted the way it did. It felt like this half alive version of me was my real body trying to get back to me and I have somehow deformed it by leaving it. 
Its quite a chilling thing to reflect on but weird and crazy experiences like this is why I love lucid dreaming. Anyone else had a similar experience?

----------


## Hilary

Creepy.... Congrats on achieving your goal  :smiley:  Any ideas what you want to do next time?

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Creepy.... Congrats on achieving your goal  Any ideas what you want to do next time?



Thanks! A week later I was able to have another WILD experience and again became lucid out of my body in my bedroom. This time it was much more tame and without the creepy imagery. My new way of achieving WILD seems to have me waking up in my bedroom and in my next I would really like to change the location as in both dreams Ive ended up just waking around my house and not really doing anything. I will probably try run through a wall as I have good success with that and would really like to come out floating in space! I saw a post from you recently saying you float up from your bed into a black hole. Seems a great way to teleport somewhere new. How did you achieve that? Do you just expect to see it or do you manifest it?

----------


## Hilary

> Thanks! A week later I was able to have another WILD experience and again became lucid out of my body in my bedroom. This time it was much more tame and without the creepy imagery. My new way of achieving WILD seems to have me waking up in my bedroom and in my next I would really like to change the location as in both dreams I’ve ended up just waking around my house and not really doing anything. I will probably try run through a wall as I have good success with that and would really like to come out floating in space! I saw a post from you recently saying you float up from your bed into a black hole. Seems a great way to teleport somewhere new. How did you achieve that? Do you just expect to see it or do you manifest it?



No, actually, it just appeared randomly. Like you, in WILDs I am usually in my bedroom. It is very annoying. It's like the dream knows I could wake up and is being careful to keep me sleeping (you know, like a false awakening). I don't really know  :smiley: 

Anyways, great work, you are having such great success with WILDs. Keep it up. I'm thinking having a very specific goal in mind could be a key to starting off someone other than the bedroom. Good luck! I need some too!  :smiley:

----------

